# HeroMachine 3 (Alpha) Characters



## Knightfall (Aug 16, 2011)

This thread is going to be where I share any character ideas I come up with and create in the alpha version of HeroMachine 3, which is a huge improvement over the older versions of HM.

*Guardian Chronicles*

Chronicle 1
Fat Man Jack

Chronicle 2
Darkstar

Chronicle 3
Firestorm
Ironhawk

*Project: Phoenix*
Anna Ryder
Maximilian Mad
Phoenix (Anna Ryder)
Silverhawk
Urban Decay

*Other Characters*

Unnamed Universe
Sako the Hunter
Siren

The Miscy
Eagle Foot
Flag Girl
Silk

*Fantasy*
Calloway
Blue Lizardkin


----------



## jaerdaph (Aug 16, 2011)

Excellent - look forward to seeing what you post! I love Hero Machine - I'll have to check out the alpha too...


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 16, 2011)

*Urban Decay*


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 16, 2011)

*Darkstar*
This is the primary character in a superhero setting I call the Guardian Chronicles. The setting has several eras. This character comes from the era set in the 80s and 90s. This is the character's more secretive look before he becomes known to the general public. He sometimes wears a fedora and full overcoat with this uniform (and takes off his mask). It allows him to walk the streets more incognito.






He also has a more urban assault version of this uniform that hides all his features. It is black with silver trim down his legs and arms. Darkstar's symbol is a four-pronged star, which is usually emblazoned over his heat and on his back. The star seems to glow when he's angry.

Darkstar has considerable energy powers and the ability to shrug of damage. Plus, he has the ability to fade parts of his body when threatened. He gained his powers from an alien source.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 17, 2011)

*Siren*

This character is half-human and half-alien. She is the daughter of the Empress of an alien world in another galaxy. Her father traveled there through a portal. He died there. When she learned of her father's origins on Earth, she left her home world (ran away, really) and traveled across space and time to arrive on Earth.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 17, 2011)

*Sako the Hunter*

Sako is a bounty hunter who was hired by a bitter rival of the Empress to hunt down and kill her wayward daughter. The fortune he was paid assured him enough resources to track Siren all the way to Earth. However, once he arrived, he was unable to overcome her and her human allies.

He was taken into custody but received a pardon for his illegal activities on Earth after he agreed to work for a black ops division of the U.S. government. Now, he hunts the worst of humanity's super-human villains along with a ragtag group of ex-criminals and hardtack mercenaries.

He waits for the day that the next bounty hunter arrives from deep space -- this time hunting him.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 17, 2011)

*Maximilian Mad*

This character is one of my iconic creations for what I call Project: Phoenix. She isn't the main character, but she is a close second.

The character is designed based on Masuimi Max. There is also some inspiration from Tomb Raider. Heh.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 19, 2011)

I really don't know what to say about this one...


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 19, 2011)

Another look at Darkstar...






He has no need for guns but he finds that blades strike more fear into a man's heart. Especially when the person wielding it can fade into the darkness and cloud the mind.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 19, 2011)

My first attempt at creating the titular character from Project: Phoenix. Genetically, she is near perfect. Her strength and speed qualifies as super-human compared to normal people.






When she shoots, she can see the bullet's path before it gets there. Some in the agency believe she can see it before she even fires.

Anna Ryder isn't the first person with the Phoenix code name but she is the most successful to date.

This chaaracter's real life alter ego is Shae Marks.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 19, 2011)

*Eagle Foot*
This creation ended up on the cutting room floor. I'm not really happy with the design, but I figured I'd share him anyway.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 19, 2011)

*Silverhawk*
I wanted to make my own version of Captain America as if he was just a tough soldier without any super-soldier in him.

Silverhawk is the result.

This fighting man loves his country but, more importantly, he loves the people. He is a symbol of pride and hope in the dangerous world of the early 21st century.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 19, 2011)

*Flag Girl*
I just did this one. I think it speaks for itself.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 19, 2011)

*Firestorm*
This is another Guardian Chronicles character but from a later era than the Darkstar character. She is part of a paramilitary force known as First Defense. It role is the defense of the solar system from those that would corrupt, subvert, and/or conquer it.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 19, 2011)

*Calloway*
This is one of the first characters I came up with in HM3a. No story for him yet.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 19, 2011)

*Silk*
A vampire slayer.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 20, 2011)

*Anna Ryder*
The Phoenix in her street clothes. She wears her uniform when going into full-scale combat situations. Most "public" assignments call for this sort of attire.






She has a great sense of balance, so she can run in heels without difficulty. Plus, they make excellent weapons in a pinch.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 20, 2011)

*Ironhawk*
Another Guardian Chronicles character from the same era as Firestorm. Ironhawk leads First Defense and is the ultimate soldier on the battlefield. When not fighting the forces of darkness, he's a laid back All-American with a love of contact sports, especially football and hockey.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 20, 2011)

*Fat Man Jack*
The Guardian Chronicles doesn't start with the Darkstar chronicle. It begins with the legend of the Immortal Gunman. The Old West saw the rise of the first super-powered character, an mysterious outlaw that was rumored to be indestructible. No man (or woman) could shoot him down.

Fat Man Jack is a lawman from that time period. Over his lifetime, he came to believe that the outlaw could be killed but that the gunman would rise from the dead with the coming of the sun. Jack tried many times to kill the Immortal Gunman (or those he believed were the gunman reborn). He was obsessed.

Eventually he retired to a one-horse town and built himself a life as a family man and a lawman. He hopes for one more ride into the sunset to right wrongs and hunt evildoers.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 23, 2011)

*Two-Gun Bill*
Another of the iconic characters for Project: Phoenix, William (Billy) Kidder is a born and bred Canadian boy who took to the life of a rig pig right after graduating high school. However, an explosion left him paralyzed from the waste down and horribly scarred.

if not for a chance meeting with Anna Ryder (while she was on a clandestine mission), he would have spent the rest of his life in a wheelchair. The Phoenix saved his life and brought him into the organization as a recruit.

Cutting-edge reconstructive surgery and powerful gene splicing restored his ability to walk and intensive physical therapy and a DNA infusion from a bone that belonged to the American outlaw Billy the Kid restored his strength and enhanced his reflexes.

Now, he is the one person that Anna Ryder feels comfortable working alongside on clandestine missions. Kidder is one of the organizations most flexible agents; he has the ability to blend into any background and be near invisible. Thus, while Anna draws the attention of onlookers, Billy works his magic from the shadows. That is, until a firefight breaks out. His marksmanship is legendary.

He has transformed himself from a good old Alberta boy into a tough urban soldier.

It is whispered that he and Anna have had a close romantic relationship at some point, but they act more like best friends. He's been linked to Maximilian Mad as well, but their relationship always seems to be strained/vehement.


----------

